# Reinstallation Windows 10



## cb83 (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Mac mini (late 2012) sur lequel j'ai une partition windows.
J'étais en Hight Sierra avec windows seven.
J'ai basculé sous Mojave sans avoir connaissance des problèmes d'incompatibilité avec seven.
Et une fois sur Mojave, le boot windows planté (écran bleu). Apres des jours de galère j'ai quand même réussi a refaire démarrer windows, mais par précaution ne voulant retomber dans des problèmes, j'ai upgrader seven vers windows 10.
J'ai aujourd'hui une config qui fonctionne parfaitement : mac mini sous Mojave avec windows 10 sous bootcam.

Je souhaite maintenant changer le SSD de mon mac mini (trop juste les 500GO actuels) et je m'interroge sur la méthode.
- clonage OSX avec superduper
- clonage bootcamp avec winclone
Dans ce scénario il faut recréer la partition windows avec la restore winclone. Et la je ne suis pas sur de la manière de faire avec bootcamp (j'ai la version 6.1.0).
il me propose les options 
- créer un disque d'installation
- télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge
- installer ou supprimer windows 10
Quelle option choisir juste pour créer et formater la partition windows pour restaurer avec winclone et que ce soit bootable après.

Autre possibilité, refaire une instal propre de windows 10 sur le nouveau disque.
- clonage osx avec super duper
- process bootcamp complet pour install windows 10.
Et la après la lecture de beaucoup de post sur ce forum et d'autre je me pose beaucoup de question.
Quid des problèmes des versions de windows. faut il impérativement rester sur la 1803?
Quid des problèmes de la clé d'activation. Dans le monde PC après une upgrade seven vers W10, on peur refaire une install propre sans besoin de clé (elle est enregistré quelque part). J'ai lu a plusieurs endroits que cela ne fonctionnait pas sur apple, mais les posts dataient de 2015/2016.
Ce problème est il toujours d'actualité ou peut on sans problème refaire un reinstall propre de W10 et que celui ci activé à l'issue.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

cb83 a dit:


> Dans ce scénario il faut recréer la partition windows avec la restore winclone.


Oui c'est la seule solution de sauvegarde pour un rétro clonage.


cb83 a dit:


> Et la je ne suis pas sur de la manière de faire avec bootcamp (j'ai la version 6.1.0).


Oui et non, en cas d'utilisation de Winclone, il suffira de créer dans un nouveau disque dur à plateaux ou SSD et après installation d'une version propre de macOS, soit de lancer Assistant Boot Camp et de créer la partition temporaire qui sera demandée. Une fois créée, il faut quitter Assistant Boot Camp et lancer Winclone.

Soit utiliser la réinstallation comme le préconise l'éditeur de Winclone, le lien traduit en français... https://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&tab=wT1&sl=auto&tl=fr&u=https://support.twocanoes.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001365583-Creating-a-Boot-Camp-Partition-For-Winclone-6

Les deux cas de figure que je te mentionne fonctionnent sans aucun problème, je les ai testés. Si tu as bien Winclone, c'est bien le seul logiciel qui te permettra de faire un rétro clonage très rapidement.


cb83 a dit:


> Quid des problèmes des versions de windows. faut il impérativement rester sur la 1803?


Tu peux rester avec cette version, mais par défaut Windows Update doit proposer une mise à jour pour passer en 1903.


----------



## cb83 (25 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour ces précisions, cela me rassure.
Je possède bien Winclone 6 et je trouve le process décrit plus simple qu'avec bootcamp.

Aurais-tu également une réponse pour l'autre scénario : réinstallation complète de windows 10. 
mon nouveau windows 10 sera t'il automatiquement activé à l'issue de l'installation?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

cb83 a dit:


> Aurais-tu également une réponse pour l'autre scénario : réinstallation complète de windows 10.
> mon nouveau windows 10 sera t'il automatiquement activé à l'issue de l'installation?


Pour une réinstallation complète de Windows 10, avec ton modèle de 2012 tu peux utiliser un fichier .iso, avec quand même la préparation d'une clé USB qui contiendra les pilotes/drivers que fera télécharger Assistant Boot Camp. Pour information, regarde et lis les messages qui sont en tête de cette section.

Et non, pour une nouvelle installation de Windows 10 il faudra de nouveau entrer le n° de licence, mais je doute fort que celui de Windows 7 te permette de faire l'activation en ligne. Il fut un temps où Microsoft proposait gracieusement de faire la mise à jour gratuitement de Windows 7 vers Windows 10, cela a duré un an et il n'est plus possible de le faire, le robinet est fermé.

Tu peux essayer avec ton n° de licence de Windows 7, mais je doute très fort que l'activation en ligne se fasse.


----------



## cb83 (25 Septembre 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses rapides, mais j'ai du mal m'expliquer.

Je ne parlais pas de la licence de severn pour activer windows 10.
J'ai pu installer gratuitement windows 10 en faisant l'upgrade a partir de seven. A partir de ce moment j'ai un windows 10 enregistré et activé.
Dans le monde des PC, si upgrade seven vers Windows 10, puis que l'on change de disque, lors d'une nouvelle installation complete de windows 10 (sur la meme machine) pas la peine de donner la clé, l'activation se fait automatiquement (via un idharware qui est quelque part).
Le problème est qu'il semblerai d'après des posts un peu anciens que cette reconnaissance de l'idharware ne fonctionnerait pas sur MAC, ce qui entrainerait l'impossibilité de réinstaller un windows 10 ayant déjà été installé et activé.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

cb83 a dit:


> J'ai pu installer gratuitement windows 10 en faisant l'upgrade a partir de seven. A partir de ce moment j'ai un windows 10 enregistré et activé.


Si, si, j'avais très bien compris, d'ou le fait que je doute que le n° de licence pour Windows 7 soit pris en charge. Et là aucun rapport avec un changement de matériel, le passage de W7 à W10 était une offre gracieuse proposée par Microsoft par le biais d'un fichier .exe qui a été retiré de ses serveurs, car on ne pouvait pas faire l'installation depuis un fichier .iso. Passé la durée d'un an de cette mise à jour, il fallait passer par le tiroir-caisse. Donc, je finis de te retirer tes dernières illusions.


cb83 a dit:


> Le problème est qu'il semblerai d'après des posts un peu anciens que cette reconnaissance de l'idharware ne fonctionnerait pas sur MAC, ce qui entrainerait l'impossibilité de réinstaller un windows 10 ayant déjà été installé et activé.


Cela n'a jamais et ne fonctionnera jamais, car un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS !


----------



## cb83 (25 Septembre 2019)

Effectivement, tu viens de m'ôter mes derniers illusions...
J'aurais préféré avoir une install propre de windows 10, mais je vais donc migrer mon windows 10 upgradé avec winclone
Un trés grand merci pour tes réponses et ta réactivité.


----------

